# Lump Charcoal At Sams Club



## ronp (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...=5&item=407867

It is a huge 40 # bag. Not sure what the price is where you are at but here it is 14.27. Is this a good price? That would last me a lifetime, so I am just passing it on for anyone that can use it.

You will have to check your store if it's available.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 25, 2010)

I think Sam's sells "Best of the West" lump which rates below average on the naked whiz (take it for what its worth), even below Cowboy..  $.36/lb is pretty cheap.

I buy RO lump which is pretty well rated for $.45/lb.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 25, 2010)

Does Mesquite lump loose it's 'flavor' when converted to lump? If not, it might be pretty strong to use exclusively.


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 25, 2010)

Some of the pieces inside are HUGE!!!! it's pretty cool tho...

I'm getting more tomorrow when I go to get some meat for the weekend


----------



## triplebq (Feb 25, 2010)

Seems like a deal for me and my backyard travels . It seems your hater fan club ( rater ) has shown their uglyhead once again my friend . I voted you a five star .


----------



## ronp (Feb 25, 2010)

All I am trying to do is help people. If they don't like the help oh, well.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey ronp, Sam's is a little higher than Royal Oak @ Walmart. At least the last time I checked. it's still a so so deal. As far as the Mesquite goes, you can't go wrong if you never use it. ha. Sorry BUTT I just never cared for it.

beard


----------



## doctor phreak (Feb 26, 2010)

i bought some at sams last weekend not he best of the west brand but its called Frontier lump...its in a 40# bag for $15.00 ...i used it last weekend did about 28lbs of pork butt and i loved it it produce little ash and i used about 8 lbs of it for the 10hr + smoke and my smoker never got below 250...here is some pics of it.....i would recommend useing it...
the 40# bag


average size lumps 


my hand for comparision


and a couple of big pieces


----------



## craiger (Feb 26, 2010)

Jumped on it when I saw it last week.  I've had lots of Sam's/Costco remorse by taking too much time to buy something there b/c by the time I decide, it's gone!


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder Ron, I am going there tomorrow. I gave you 5 stars for your post


----------



## jdt (Feb 26, 2010)

I might not got that far but IMO a little goes a long way when it comes to mesquite I certainly wouldn't want lump made out of it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have only used the charcoal from sam's once and it was the Cowboy brand they carry in Fla.


----------



## retread (Feb 26, 2010)

if I remember correctly 6 or 8 pound bags cost about $4-6 so from a cost basis, you got a winner.  If the pieces are too big, a hammer works pretty well....


----------



## badhazard (Feb 26, 2010)

do you use a chimney starter for these?


----------



## bonessivtec (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone living in the midwest, Gordon Food Service, or GFS carries a 20 or 28# bag of their own brand for $11.99.  It is made by Royal Oak and sure beats buying the small bags at regular retail stores.  I have used it and been happy with the size, temp, ash, and burn times.

Just my .02


----------



## doctor phreak (Feb 28, 2010)

yes i did but i had too do 3 chimney to get going ....i could only get so much in the chimney...but hey thats ok to me...


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2010)

I may be the odd ball out here but I don't have a chimney I just remove my basket from my UDS and bring it over to the side of the garage where I plug in my charcoal iron and shove it into the lump wood for 3-5 minutes and once I get a little bit of coals going I remove the iron and throw the basket into the UDS and bring it up to temp by closing my intake valves as it clims up. Works really well for me.
I think I am going to check out our local Sams today and see if they have the lump wood on sale here as I am all out. Seems like a good deal compared to everything else I get around here.


----------



## johnpf (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a propane soldering torch that works off the small blue bottles and has like a 2' long hose that I use to start my lump charcoal in grills and smokers.
Works like magic, I use it right in the grill or smoker. Quick, no petroleum odor. Chimneys work too, but this is so simple and quick. My 2 cents...


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea I used a torch for the first time last weekend at my dads. It works great! I need to get a torch and more lump wood.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 9, 2010)

I usually use my chimney but sometimes I feel a little lazy and break out the MAP gas torch.


----------



## caveman (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to SMF John. I use the same, exact thing but I light my lump in the chimney starter. LOL. I had thought about doing that, lighting the lump directly.  Anyway, why don't you head over to "Roll Call" & introduce yourself & tell us about yourself so that we can give you the warm welcome that you deserve. It already looks like you're having fun so enjoy your stay & smoke on!!!


----------



## johnpf (Apr 9, 2010)

Some pieces have tendency to spark a lot and those will burn your skin... or clothes, so watch out! ;)
For a grill I'll stick the torch tip in the grates and walk away.


----------



## nola saints smoker (Apr 9, 2010)

The last review on Naked Whiz for Frontier Lump was back in May 2007. Almost three years ago.  I don't even look at that site any longer. Seems it is time they do updates on all lump brands.  Just my .02.

There are only a handful of lump brands available in my area and I have to take what I can get. I would love to try the Royal Oak lump, but I have yet to find any in my area.


----------

